# bluefish season?



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

was curious what time of year are the bluefish on the surf around these parts?


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm not sure if they leave at all...


----------



## zaraspookin (Feb 27, 2010)

We always have trouble keepin em off our lines, at this time of the year thru the end of july. jus my $.02


----------



## Bubba Feesh (Jan 16, 2009)

Good time to catch them. Dont know if they ever get very big here.


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

wow, what do you use for bait? 

i was under the impression they were in FL during the cooler months.

they are fun to catch and good eating so i would love to catch them

i've been active lately on the surf with cut shrimp and haven't caught a single one but have caught many different species including flounder


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I always seem to catch them on small live pinfish. I never actually target them though.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

They usually run with schools of spanish this time of year but the biggest and most show up in fall.


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

I've caught them on the same kind of rigs I use for spanish, but I've also caught them on live and dead baits while I'm retrieving them. I've ate a few, they're ok but they fight like hell to be the size they are. I like catching them on light tackle then cutting them in half and using them for shark bait on the bigger gear!


----------

